# Something new for me, and I think I like it!!!



## dolly777 (May 7, 2010)

My 1st attempt at soap cupcakes with whipped CP soap.


----------



## holly99 (May 7, 2010)

They are total awesome-ness! Those are some of the best piped tips that I have ever seen on a soap cupcake. Super job and I love the sprinkles too!


----------



## NancyRogers (May 7, 2010)

Oh, my!  Those are so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Lynnz (May 7, 2010)

Those are seriously good cupcakes


----------



## Tabitha (May 7, 2010)

Those are amazing! GREAT job!


----------



## ToniD (May 7, 2010)

I definitely like it.    Impressive, Excellent!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 8, 2010)

They are fabulous!
Can you tell us how you made them? Is the bottom part (the cake part) normal cp soap, and then the whipped soap on top?


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (May 8, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful !!!!!
Well done.


----------



## dolly777 (May 8, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> They are fabulous!
> Can you tell us how you made them? Is the bottom part (the cake part) normal cp soap, and then the whipped soap on top?



By all means. The bottom is CP soap and the top is whipped. I found that the best whipped soap for cupcakes is made just like real frosting with all veg shortening ( at about 75%-90% of total oils) and very little liquid oils only about (25% - 10%).  1 lbs of CP & 1 lbs of Whipped soap will make exactly 8 cup cake.


----------



## krissy (May 8, 2010)

i do mini ones and i love them. yours are so pretty!


----------



## Lazy Bone (May 10, 2010)

I want to eat them!


----------



## krissy (May 10, 2010)

i did a bunch of these for a friend for mothers day and one of the kids grabbed one and took a big bite off the top of the frosting. now there are little teeth marks in it, lol


----------



## Harlow (May 10, 2010)

I am in love!


----------



## honor435 (May 13, 2010)

very pretty, do you use them or just for decor? Is it hard to wash with them?


----------



## Lesley (May 14, 2010)

They look awesome!! It's one of those things on my to-do-list


----------



## dcornett (May 15, 2010)

Sweet  8)


----------



## ewenique (May 15, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## maya (May 15, 2010)

those are DARLING!


----------



## dolly777 (May 16, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> very pretty, do you use them or just for decor? Is it hard to wash with them?



We use them. My kids have one in their bathroom as I type. It's not hard to wash with them but it does take some getting used to. I really like to use it with a washcloth.


----------



## JacquiO (May 16, 2010)

They look fantastic!


----------



## April (May 19, 2010)

Cupcake envy.


----------

